# This looks interesting



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Been reading the threads on here and the more I look into it the more interested I become.

What does confuse me a little are the gains you would get. I understand it probably boils down to a persons physiology and how they react but most people say it leans them out and makes them hungry.

Is this product really just for the dieting phase then as new muscle tissue doesn't seem to be mentioned by anyone thats used it? All I seem to note are people's ability to chow down enormous volumes of food and not get fat.

I would be interested for people to let me know their own personal experiences with it as research in this field on human subject seems to be in it's infancy.

For somebody like me who's never done a whole load of drugs or experimented, I take very seriously what other people think

I look forward to your answers

James


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James hows it going mate...

i have used IGF-1LR3 3 times now once on cycle and twice in PCT, i found muscle increase as well as fat loss.

the first time i used it i gained 1/2inch on my arms(something you don't need  ) because you spot inject this stuff you can pretty much determine where the majority of the muscle is gained.

yes you do get a increased appetite as well as huge pumps sometimes the pumps are soo bad it effects your training but these sides are diffrent in all.

any more questions James give me a shout..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Yeah Im good mate, feel good and energised and training going well. I'm pleased I've managed to stay at around the 90kgs mark now for 4 weeks so my pct has worked.

Getting my bloods back in a few days so will assess what to do after that.

Thinking of running Test hept at 750mgs per week with methandiol dipropionate at 225mg per week.

Plan on doing 6 weeks on with 4 weeks off then repeating. Want to run the IGF with the cycle for the last 4 weeks of the 6 then do another in a few months time with pct to see the effect.

If I'm really going to push my physique to the next level I need to start considering these options and I value your own judgement and thoughts.

I was thinking for the first cycle to just do 20mcg PWO in the body part I train and assess tolerance.

Thinking of using the muscle research product, have you used these yourself and have you used the reconstituted one or the litho powder. Which IYO is best to go for?

As you probably know I have never done a great deal of AAS and the above cycle will be my biggest off season one I have done.

I'm spot on with my diet and training so I can assess gains from the cycle very accurately and see what works and what doesn't.

Anyway I hope you are well, be nice to train with you one day mate, perhaps I'll come up with Wade. Saw him a week ago and trained and he's coming down here at the weekend to bash up some weights.

Hope the family are well and happy and thanks for your swift reply

James


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi James

yea everything is fine with me i have spoken to Harold about competing without any AAS because me and Jenny are trying to conceive.

i still want to compete next year and try and build on the good showing i had this year.

i am going to be using GH and IGF over the next few months and see what i can get just from these...

concerning your cycle james decent looking mate and yes unfortunatly you are correct i do know that you have built a great physique with very little AAS you git...lol

i have used the Powdered version from MR and i will be soon using the pre-mixed version although i do know of a few that have used the Pre-mixed version with great results.

20mcg is a decent starting point james i definatly got the best results when i first used it but remember to increase the dosage every 7-10 days so the gains keep coming i wouldn't think that you will need to go above 60mcg on your first run.

would be good to train with you james sometime i will let you know when i am next down at castles maybe you can pop round or i will make up a business contact in your neck of the woods...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul, great help. Will prob run with the reconstituted first time out and go from there, plus it is a little cheaper.

Full respect to you doing a show next year without AAS, I've always wondered myself what it would be like and how easy it would be. I can see the headlines now " Natural athlete 17 stone and diced wins NABBA Britain" Be nice wouldn't it?

No reason why you cant do it. Carb cycle with high intake of protein and efa's and you should be able to bring the fat down without sacrificing too much muscle. Some clen and ephedrine would also work as an anti catabolic as well as a fat burner. Sounds really interesting mate...you'd better keep a diary on this site so we can see your progress, you never know you might stumble on that magic formular for us all.

Has Andy talked to you about the new products he's getting, I know he wants us to try them whilst 'natural' Don't know if I can wait that long but hey I got 2 years to grow so a few more weeks wont hurt.

Thanks again mate and would be great to get down to Castle's at some point, just let me know when you're about...still got a days holiday to take so could make an afternoon of it and grab some tucker and I can pick your brains some more!!

Stay chilled and strong:beer:

James


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Has Andy talked to you about the new products he's getting, I know he wants us to try them whilst 'natural' Don't know if I can wait that long but hey I got 2 years to grow so a few more weeks wont hurt.


yes he has mate just waiting for him to tell me when...i spoke to him today.



supercell said:


> Thanks again mate and would be great to get down to Castle's at some point, just let me know when you're about...still got a days holiday to take so could make an afternoon of it and grab some tucker and I can pick your brains some more!!.


any time mate...

not sure about the 17st though mate..

i am only 17lbs over my stage weight of this yr i reckon if i dropped the water that i am holding from the low test/high eostrogen i have at the moment it will make things alot easier...

Paul..


----------

